# Huron 3/23



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

First skunk of the season. Launched out of huron and went towards the castle. In shallow had clean water with zero Mark's around 30 ft the water was stained but loaded with fish about 8 to 10 inches of visibility. Had 1 pull back that quickly let go, if they turn on there it should be a slaughter. Huron had 1 dock in and water temp was 40 degrees
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

jmyers8 said:


> First skunk of the season. Launched out of huron and went towards the castle. In shallow had clean water with zero Mark's around 30 ft the water was stained but loaded with fish about 8 to 10 inches of visibility. Had 1 pull back that quickly let go, if they turn on there it should be a slaughter. Huron had 1 dock in and water temp was 40 degrees
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sheephead migration started early


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Then I must really stink if I catch a sheephead out of all them fish lol

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Running 83 but those marks look pretty small compared to long walleye hooks may have been nice perch.


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

It was a huge school of perch if that's what they were over a mile was like that with bigger Mark's up high scattered through it 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

jmyers8 said:


> It was a huge school of perch if that's what they were over a mile was like that with bigger Mark's up high scattered through it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


"high scattered marks" that's exactly what I look for. Put your lures around 3' above them (depending on clarity) and sit back and wait for a board to hit reverse. Pay little attention to marks under 25'.


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Jim Stedke said:


> "high scattered marks" that's exactly what I look for. Put your lures around 3' above them (depending on clarity) and sit back and wait for a board to hit reverse. Pay little attention to marks under 25'.


We tried that jim I had lures from 40 ft back to down in the mud from .8 to 1.7 in different directions just couldn't get anything to go. I thought the water color would be alot better 8 inches of visibility was prolly generous but it was green in color.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ErieBoy75 (Aug 4, 2009)

same off Lorain.


----------



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

jm, yesterday afternoon a few of my friends fished the transition line 30-32 fow out from the castle, felt fortunate to pull 2 keepers on Bandits. One 40 bk. 2oz & one 100' or so no wt. Good marks in the stained water not much in the clear.


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

I would like to be there when they do decide to eat it will be an absolute fire drill 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

jmyers8 said:


> It was a huge school of perch if that's what they were over a mile was like that with bigger Mark's up high scattered through it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


They set nets this morning just East of the condos. Looked like about 1/4 to 1/2 mile out.


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Guess we should of brought minnows and tried for perch. They prolly wont be there after the blow 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## puge (May 14, 2009)

ditchdigger said:


> They set nets this morning just East of the condos. Looked like about 1/4 to 1/2 mile out.


Nets during the spawn.....😳 For a fish experiencing lower numbers than normal in recent years, at least in the central basin... hhhhhmmmm that seems a bit strange to me.


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

puge said:


> Nets during the spawn.....😳 For a fish experiencing lower numbers than normal in recent years, at least in the central basin... hhhhhmmmm that seems a bit strange to me.


They set them at the same place last spring also!


----------



## buckyboy (Jan 10, 2015)

They are not perch nets, commercial season does not open till may


----------



## tagalong09 (Jul 25, 2012)

One of the boats from under the bridge followed us in yesterday. Looked like fish in the box to me


----------



## tagalong09 (Jul 25, 2012)

Went out of huron yesterday. Only one pull back with scattered marks from 12ft to bottom
Started at top of dump and trolled in arc to the ne for 4 hrs. Best clarity i could just see cavitation plate. Temp 40.7 nice day to be on the lake. Tagalong


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

buckyboy said:


> They are not perch nets, commercial season does not open till may


If they are not perch nets what are they netting? I watched them yesterday morning. If you zoom in you can see the black flag on the one end.


----------



## 444fish (Jul 7, 2017)

ditchdigger said:


> If they are not perch nets what are they netting? I watched them yesterday morning. If you zoom in you can see the black flag on the one end.
> View attachment 466966


Rough fish, mostly sheepshead


----------



## buckyboy (Jan 10, 2015)

Rough fish. Perch season is not open


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Saw them dumping fish from the boat they said shitheads


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

buckyboy said:


> Rough fish. Perch season is not open


every net harvest should be videotaped with ODNR oficer,if not then they protect Pochers.


----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

sending back damaged and injured fish from net strikes is ludicrous,who cares if you release dead or wounded off species fish.NON-SENSICAL


----------



## 63 LONE STAR (Jan 31, 2019)

jmyers8 said:


> Guess we should of brought minnows and tried for perch. They prolly wont be there after the blow
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


We did bring frozen shiners, not a bite. Tried from Huron lite house to CC. Lots of marks , trolled also, zip. Better days ahead


----------



## FSZ (Mar 12, 2009)

Perch nets. "Season" doesn't matter to the commercial guys. Many if not most have been convicted of setting nets out of season


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

They put the nets in there most years. They move them in a few weeks, or the boaters from Sawmill will run them over. They are after the roughfish in the area.


----------

